# Construction at Hyatt Sunset Harbor



## suzannesimon (Mar 21, 2015)

We're leaving next weekend for our week at HSH.  We're renting a studio for Saturday night before checking in our full unit for the week. Yesterday I received a  pre-arrival call from the resort for the studio check-in looking for our arrival time, if we would need parking etc.  Then she mentioned that the lobby was being remodeled and was under construction and the check-in area has been moved.  She hadn't noticed we were checking in our unit Sunday.

Has anyone been there recently to report on the construction work?  Are they expanding the lobby or just redecorating?  It sounded like a major project.   This is our first trip back in 3 years.


----------



## Kal (Mar 21, 2015)

The lobby is a mess.  The work was to be completed by now, but unexpected problems were encountered.  It should be done in another 3 weeks (Key West time means "whenever").  Here is a image of what it looks like today:


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 21, 2015)

Thankfully we don't have to live in the lobby.  Where have they moved everything?


----------



## Kal (Mar 21, 2015)

In the hallway to the left as you enter the former lobby.


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you - now go back and enjoy your trip, Kal!


----------



## Kal (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm not at Sunset Harbor now, but on the way to Palm Springs tomorrow.  The picture is from my friends who are at Sunset for 8 weeks starting Feb 1st.  Envy!!


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 21, 2015)

Now that's my idea of livin'.


----------



## ivywag (Mar 25, 2015)

We're at Sunset Harbor this week and the lobby construction is really not disruptive. It looks like they are just re-doing the same space.  Check in is inside the door to the left of the lobby and although cramped, it went smoothly.  The resort is freshly painted in very tasteful colors. Maybe by next year the bathrooms and kitchens will get some upgrades.  Nevertheless, we're having a great time and love this place.  The grounds are beautiful and the staff is extremely helpful. Looking forward to the rest of the week!


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you for the update.  I haven't been there since 2012, but I'm so excited to go back!


----------



## elleny76 (Mar 28, 2015)

*HSH*

Sorry, soliciting rentals is not allowed in the discussion forums.  You can place ads in the TUG Marketplace or the Rentals Wanted forum within the date restrictions of that forum.


----------



## suzannesimon (Mar 28, 2015)

_quote of deleted post removed_

We were looking for an additional unit for this week for our friends but they ended up at the Galleon.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 1, 2015)

A great trip to Hyatt Sunset Harbor.  I had rented Saturday night in a studio before check in on Saturday.  The front desk said if we waited a little longer that they could put us in my unit and we wouldn't have to move the next day.  When we got our room, it was the 1 bedroom side. She told us it was at the studio price - nice.

We were without water a few hours yesterday because they damaged a sprinkler head while installing the wood ceiling in the lobby. The lobby is pretty much finished now.  Pictures to follow.

The owners' updated told us that there will be a kitchen remodel this year.  The cook tops will be replaced with full electric ranges. Cabinets will be painted.  Hopefully they will get rid of the old empty TV cabinet now that the have flat screens on the wall.  QThe new upholstery looks great but the cushions keep sliding out from the sofa.  They said the designer would be taking a look at them.

We had a nice Margarita party with live music this morning.  It's also nice to have a free midweek cleaning with fresh linens.  The rugs look good but are filthy.  My feet are black on the bottoms when I walk on them with socks or bare feet - really our only complaint.

I hope these lobby pictures work: https://hyattsunsetharborlobby.shutterfly.com/pictures#n_5


----------



## IslandTime (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Suzanne!  We won't be back at HSH until July, but we stayed there three times last year and just love it.


----------



## Kal (May 17, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> ...The new upholstery looks great but the cushions keep sliding out from the sofa. They said the designer would be taking a look at them...
> 
> The rugs look good but are filthy. My feet are black on the bottoms when I walk on them with socks or bare feet - really our only complaint...



The upholstery and rugs are very new so it's not good news that they're not holding up very well. My guess is the black on the bottoms of your feet is coming from all the floor surfaces. It's from the cruise ship exhaust of fine particulates. It's a serious house keeping function but the carpet is a new place to accumulate the soot.


----------

